# Weekly competition 2008-16



## AvGalen (Apr 16, 2008)

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R B R' D2 R2 D2 B R' D2 F' U' F' L B R' B' L' D R' D2 R F2 D2 R2
*2. *F D2 B L2 U' F2 R D F' L' U2 L' U2 F R2 U2 F' U' B' U' F D' F2 U' R'
*3. *B' U B L2 D2 L' U L D F' L2 F' U R' U' R F2 U' L2 F2 R' B D B2 D
*4. *U2 L B2 R' B L U2 R' U' B2 L' B L2 U L' U B R B2 U2 F2 D2 R F' L
*5. *B' L' U2 B R2 F' U' L D R2 F' R U2 B' U B2 U2 L' U2 B2 U B' L D R

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' F R2 B F2 L' B R2 B' F L' D U2 L' R U' F2 L U2 R D' U' R2 B F'
*2. *L2 B F2 U L' R D2 B2 F R' D L B2 L R2 B R F' L2 R2 F' L2 R2 B' U
*3. *D2 U' R D2 U B D U' F' L2 R2 B F U2 L D' U' F' D2 U' L U L2 R2 F
*4. *L R' B' R' B2 D' L R2 F' D2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 B' L' R' D U B' U2 L'
*5. *R2 B2 F2 L R U2 B U' L' F D F D2 U F' U B F2 D' R U B' D2 U B

*4x4x4*
*1. *D U2 r' R' f' u' F2 r2 D' f' U2 f D L D u' R' F R D u r B' L r' u2 B2 D' B r R2 B' r u2 F2 r2 u' B' F2 r2
*2. *B2 L' r D2 B L2 F' D B2 f2 F' r' F U2 f2 F' L2 D' R2 B f2 F r2 R' B' L2 r2 R2 B2 F2 R D F2 D2 R' F L r' B f2
*3. *B' L' R2 U f' R D u r' F' L' r R' B f2 F' D2 U2 f2 F U R2 B2 F' L r' R' u' f u F' r2 B2 u' F' D u2 U L' r2
*4. *L' U B2 r2 R u2 B2 f F R2 f2 U2 F' D2 L D u2 U' L R2 B U2 L2 U2 L' U L r R' F L2 r2 R' f2 L2 r' R2 B2 F D
*5. *r' D' u2 U2 r R2 F' u U2 L' f2 R f2 u' R' f u' L f R' B2 r U f2 r' U' L D f' L' r' R D2 r R' U' F2 u' U R

*5x5x5*
*1. *r2 R' B R U2 b' D d B2 f' u2 f' d u' R u2 L' r2 b' L D' d' u U l' B' L' U2 L2 l2 u F' D d2 U2 L' B2 L l2 d u F2 U' L2 l' r2 R2 u L R2 u' b2 l' r' R2 b R f' F' u
*2. *L2 l r2 R' u B' r2 f F2 R' d' U B2 D' d' B' b2 f F2 D' u L2 l r' B2 b' f2 d' l u' b2 R u2 U' l2 R' D' b' f' D' U2 f F U' B b2 f' F2 d u' B b r R D d2 L2 F' R B
*3. *f2 D d' u' U L' b2 D2 d u' U B' b2 D' l R' B2 D' U b' f L' u U' B r2 B' L' l r' R2 D' d2 u2 B b' F' D' f' L' l' b2 d' f' F2 D' u2 b' L r2 U2 R' b U r' B L R2 u' L
*4. *U2 r2 f2 L' l' r2 u2 R2 D F2 D2 L' u2 B' d' R' B f2 l2 R2 B b2 f' F l r R' b2 f2 F' U' B2 l2 r' R' D R2 u' B' F' R2 B' f' u' B D2 f' F2 L f2 l2 D B' L2 l' r' R2 B2 b F'
*5. *l R2 u f2 F' D F D' r R' d' L2 B2 b2 F' R2 B2 d b F L f2 R' B' b2 f2 F' u' l R2 B' L' d2 L' l2 F d B L2 l r' R b' f' F d2 L R' D' u' U b D r' U2 L2 d' R B l

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B D2 L2 U2 R B' R2 D R' D' R' B2 D' B U' B2 D' R U F' L' B' U B2
*2. *F U' F R F U B2 L' B2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R' F' U B' R2 B2 U2 B2
*3. *R' D F L U' B' U L' U' R B' D F R' F' D F' L' F2 R' F2 U2 F' L B

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L' B F' U B R2 F L2 R' B2 D2 B2 U' R D U B2 F L' R D R' B2 L'
*2. *L R' B U' B2 F2 U' L2 R' D U B' F D2 U2 B2 F D2 U2 B F' L' R' D' R2
*3. *R F2 L' R' F L' B2 L B2 F R B2 L2 R2 U2 L R2 D U2 F L B R2 B' R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *f' u L2 r' R2 D L2 r R2 B' f L' B2 f2 F2 R B' F2 R2 u2 r' F2 D2 u R U' L' R2 u2 F2 r D' u2 U2 L' F L U' f2 F2
*2. *u B f F D r2 u' r D u f r' U2 B2 L2 R' f2 F' u' f2 F u2 r u' U B' f' F2 D R u' B' f F U2 L2 u' r B2 D'
*3. *B f2 u f' u2 L2 B' f' F' U2 R' D' L B2 f2 F' D2 u' U2 r2 D r' U2 r f2 R f' D B' f D2 F' r f2 u' L' D2 L2 F2 L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B d2 f2 U L' u2 l r d2 U L' b F' R' D' U' B F2 u' U2 f U2 B F d L l2 r' R F2 r' u L' F d2 u U l f2 r R b2 D' d' r2 b' L' l r B' L2 B' b2 F2 l' d' b F l2 R'
*2. *f' R u2 L l2 r U B' D' d' u2 b f2 d' u2 L D' u2 r' B r2 R' f' F2 u2 R D' l b2 f' F' L2 l2 r' d' b' u2 B f' F l' D' l' r' B' b f F2 d' u' U' L' B' b f' F2 d2 U l b2
*3. *b f' F' d u2 b L' U F L2 l2 r2 R' u L' R2 b' l2 r u l f' d L2 r2 d' U b2 f d' f' r' D R D L f' l B2 D' R' B2 u U' f2 F' l2 r' R' d B' u' b' L' B' d' L' D2 d u

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R B' L R F' D2 B' F L2 R' F' D B F2 D U' R B2 L R' F' U R' F' L'
*2. *B L F2 D B' R' D' R' B L2 R2 D2 U2 R B' R' D L' D2 U B F2 D2 R2 F
*3. *D' B U2 B' L R2 D U L U2 R B2 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F' U' F U2 L R U2
*4. *B2 F2 D' U' R' B D' L' U' F' L2 R B2 F U' L' F2 U F' D' U' B D' U2 F'
*5. *D2 U B2 F2 D2 B' F2 R' F D U' B F' L B2 F' L2 U R D2 U2 B' F L' B
*6. *B' R2 D' B F U' B2 D' F' L2 U' L R2 B2 D2 B' R' B U2 R U F' L D' U'
*7. *L' F2 L2 B' D R' D' U2 L2 B2 F2 L' R' D R2 B' F L R B' F U2 B F' R'
*8. *R2 D B' F U2 B' D' U' L U R2 B F2 U' L' R B D' U2 F L' R D2 F' D
*9. *F' L2 U2 B' F' U' F2 R' D2 B F L' B2 L' D2 U B F' L B2 F2 D2 U L R'
*10. *B2 F D2 B' U' L' F' U' B D' U2 F' D B2 F2 L2 D2 U' L2 R' D' U R' B U2
*11. *D U2 L' R2 D U R2 B' U F2 R F' L2 R2 U' L B' F D' U2 L2 R D U' L
*12. *L' F' D' U' L2 U2 B F U L2 R' F' L D2 R B2 F' L' U' L2 R' F D' R U
*13. *R2 U' B2 F L' B2 F L' R2 U' B R2 B F' D' U L U2 L R F2 D B' F' D
*14. *U2 L2 R2 D U2 L' R' F2 D' F2 D U F2 D' U R D' R U' L2 R2 D' U' R F
*15. *F2 D L' B F2 L R' B' F' R D2 U B' F2 L2 R B' F2 R' B2 F' D2 F2 D R2
*16. *D' R D L R2 B2 U' R' D' U2 L R2 D' L D' U L B2 F' L D' B F2 R2 B
*17. *B' F L D' B F' U2 F L R D' U2 L2 R' B F' D U L R2 U2 B R F' D'
*18. *U R' U B2 L' F2 D B2 U2 B2 F R F' D L R' D2 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 U2 F' R
*19. *R' D F' D L F' D' L2 R2 U2 R U L' D B2 F2 L' R D2 L2 B' R B2 F2 D2
*20. *D' U' R' F2 L R' F' D2 U R B' R2 B2 D2 B L2 B' U' L2 D' U L' U L' F2
*21. *B L2 R U' R' B' F2 D2 U B' F L' D U F2 L' R2 D' B2 F2 D L' U B2 F
*22. *L2 D' R' U B L' R' B F D' U L2 B2 L2 R F2 L' U2 L B' D R U L2 R
*23. *B2 L' R F U F2 D2 U2 L U B' L2 R2 U L2 R U' B F D2 B L2 D' L' R2
*24. *L' D' L R' B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B' F L F L' R2 D' F' L2 R2 U2 R D' U' L D2
*25. *B2 F' D' B2 F D U2 F' L2 U' B F2 L B2 L B' L2 R2 B F2 L R2 U' R' D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' U2 L R2 B2 D2 L R' U F R B L R D L R2 B2 F' U2 B' F2 D2 U' R'
*2. *F' R B F2 L B R' U R2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 B D2 L' R' B2 F R' F D2 L2 F
*3. *B D F R' F L R D R2 F' R' D2 U' B F2 R' F2 D U2 B' F2 L R B F2
*4. *R2 D2 B' R' U2 B' F L2 U F2 D2 U' L R' B L2 D U' R2 B2 D2 U' L' B' F2
*5. *F' U B L' D U' B L R2 F2 R F' D U F' U2 L R F D U2 B2 L2 B2 F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 F L2 R B' F L2 D U2 L R D' R2 D2 R2 U' B' F' L R' B F2 R D2 L'
*2. *B2 F' U2 R' D2 U L' R2 B F2 L2 R2 U B' F' L' R D' B' L B' L2 B L2 D2
*3. *R B2 F D2 U L D2 U' L' R2 B F L R2 B' F' R D' L2 D' U' L' R D' U2
*4. *D U L B2 F' R' D2 U' F L' F R' F L2 R D' L2 R F' D B' F' R2 B F
*5. *L U2 B2 F2 L' B' F D2 U2 B' F U' B F2 R2 D2 U2 R' B' L R U' R2 B2 F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble *(perform the scramble on cube 1, turn a solved cube into cube 1)
*1. *D2 B D U' L2 B2 F' L2 B U2 B D2 L R D' U' L2 R2 D2 U2 B L2 D' U2 L2
*2. *B2 U2 L B2 U B F' L' D' U' L2 R2 D U R B' F2 L' R D B F' L' R U
*3. *D U R B F' D' B' F' U L F2 D2 B' R D U F R2 D2 U' L2 B F' R D
*4. *B' D2 R' F2 L R2 F' R2 D B F' L' R F L D' L R2 B' F2 D' L' D B' L2
*5. *U B' F L' U F D U' B' F2 D U2 L' B2 F' D' U B2 F L D U2 R2 D2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 B D' U' F2 U' L' B' R' D U2 F D U F' L D' U L U L' F L' R2 F D2 U' F' D U F2 R F D' R2 D U2 B2 F2 U L B' F D' U
(45 moves original)
U' L' D' B' D L2 D U L B F2 D' R F2 R2 B2 F U (18f moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) R' D F U2 B2 R2 F' U2 R B2 U' B' U' F2 L' F R F2 R' F U' F' L' F' R
*1. *(3x3x3) U L R D U2 F' D2 L' R' D2 B' R2 D U2 R U2 L' R2 B2 F D U' B2 F2 R2
*1. *(4x4x4) r2 D B2 f u2 f F L' R' U2 R2 D B L2 r R D2 L2 r2 R B' D2 U2 r u2 U' L' D2 B r2 B' f' L2 D2 u B f2 F2 D r2

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) R2 F' R D L2 U' F2 U R B2 D' B2 U' R F2 R D R2 U' B' R' D2 R' U F
*1. *(3x3x3) B' F2 R' F2 L2 R' B' L D B D2 L F' D' U' F R' B D' R2 B' D U2 L F2
*1. *(4x4x4) L R B f' F2 U' R U2 R2 F2 R2 D u U F L' r U' f' F D' R2 u' R' D U2 r' D r' B u2 r F D2 u' U' R' B f L2
*1. *(5x5x5) b2 L' l R U' L' l' u' B' u l' r R' D d' f' u f2 F r R B2 D' B2 l2 B f F2 d' U2 L' l2 r2 D2 L' b L l' R' F L B b f F r2 b2 F' d' L r' D u2 U L2 f' u2 B u2 b2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock* (*UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*)
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=2 / ddUU u=6,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=5 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=0 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=-3 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=-5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=3 / dUdU u=-2,d=-3 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=2,d=3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=6 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=5 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=0 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=4 / ddUd

*MegaMinx* (The scrambles come from the new/future official scrambler. These scrambles were also used at Danish Open 2008 and Madrid Open 2008 so I will not provide the old scrambles anymore. R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations)
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l r' u' U R' U L R' L' U L' R' U R B L' U B' R' B
*2. *l' r b u B L R' L R U L R L B U B' L R U R'
*3. *l r b' u' U L' R' B' U' R' B R' U' L' R U R U' L U
*4. *r b' R' L B' U R U B R U L' R L B' U B U B' R
*5. *l' b u' U L R' U R U' B' L B' U' B' R L B' U' L' R

*Square-1*
*1. *0,-3 / -3,3 / 0,3 / 0,1 / 0,2 / 3,4 / 3,0 / 0,4 / -2,5 / 0,4 / -3,3 / -3,0 / 2,0 / 6,1 / 6,2 / 0,5 / 6,4 
*2. *1,-4 / 0,3 / -3,3 / 1,0 / -4,2 / -2,2 / 6,0 / 6,0 / -3,0 / 5,2 / 6,4 / -2,2 / 6,4 / -3,0 / -4,1 / -2,0 
*3. *0,-3 / 6,-3 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 3,0 / -3,3 / 5,1 / 0,3 / 3,2 / 4,2 / -4,2 / -2,4 / 6,0 / 0,5 / 0,3 / 0,3 
*4. *0,2 / 4,-2 / 0,3 / 0,2 / -3,3 / 0,3 / -3,3 / -3,0 / 3,0 / 3,0 / 6,0 / 1,0 / 0,2 / 0,4 / -4,4 / 0,3 / 0,2 / -2,0 / 
*5. *0,6 / 6,0 / 3,0 / -2,3 / 6,0 / 0,4 / 2,0 / 5,4 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 6,4 / 0,4 / 2,3 / 6,2 / 6,0 / 0,3 / 2,0 / 0,1 


Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious. Here are some other things that people often don't know:

For big-cubes a small letter in the scramble means double layer turn, not slice turn
For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can only use one hand during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 16, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 16, 2008)

Dan Cohen....


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2008)

Starting this week, shouldn't we be using all the new rules this week? So, for instance, this rule should no longer be true:
# For one-handed you can only use one hand during inspection

and masterofthebass should be allowed to do WHI, or you should be allowed to do both hands, right?

Also, we should really switch to the new way of writing scrambles, with the "w" notation. I hate it because it will mean it takes more pages to print out, but it is the new rules after all.

And we should require that you cover BLD solves before beginning, and remove the cover after starting the timer. And for speedsolving, you should have to take 15 seconds from the time you first look at the cube to the starting of the timer.

For the new scramble notation, I think it makes sense to just stick with these for this week. But does anyone disagree that we should go with the new rules other than that this week? I think we should go with the new rules now.


----------



## alexc (Apr 16, 2008)

My spot:

*3x3:* 18.22 (17.31) 20.06 18.47 (20.53) = 18.92
It's obvious I never practice 3x3 anymore...

*4x4:* 2:00.91 (2:23.75) 1:51.75 (1:48.19) 1:50.71 = 1:54.46
Many mistakes, inconsistent, but still a PB average.

*3x3bld:* 1:37.63 1:40.27 1:42.52 = 1:37.63
Yay! I got all of them and with very good times too!

*multibld:* 3/5 (31:xx) 1 point
The first cube had two flipped edges and the second had two misoriented corners. Memorization was around 20-21 minutes. This was my fastest attempt at 5 so far, too bad they weren't all correct. Oh well, at least it wasn't 0/5. 

No 2x2, my ES 2x2 broke.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 16, 2008)

2x2x2: 5.19 7.34 7.58 9.14 8.42 = 7.78
3x3x3: 19.56 18.30 22.13 20.83 18.36 = 19.58
4x4x4: 1:21.50 1:31.49 1:35.58 1:26.95 1:24.17 = 1:27.53
5x5x5: 1:57.20 2:04.78 1:53.22 2:00.91 2:02.03 = 2:00.04


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 16, 2008)

Mike, I agree that technically we should switch over, but personally, I'm not changing. For my competition, I'm actually going to write a program that converts the scrambles into old notation. The one thing that should be implemented this week is the notation for FMC. Also, in Arnaud's post, 


> We follow the official WCA rules for all events.


 first, so that overrides everything else.


----------



## KConny (Apr 16, 2008)

Fewest Moves: 30. 
Scramble: U' L' D' B' D L2 D U L B F2 D' R F2 R2 B2 F U
Solution: D2 F' L2 D R L' D L B2 D F2 U L U L' U B' U' B R' U' R B' U' B U' B' U2 B U
Explanation:
3x2x1: D2 F' L2 D R (5)
3x2x2 + cross: L' D L B2 D F2 (6) 
Pair #3: U L U L' U B' U' B (8)
Pair #4: R' U' R (3)
OLL: B' U' B U' B' U2 B U (8)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 16, 2008)

2x2x2: 3.89, 5.01, 4.23, (6.22), (3.43)= 4.38 avg---- I suck 
2x2x2 BLD: 23.85, 25.40, 26.95= 23.85) --- I suck 
3x3x3: 15.88, 15.54, (15.38), (30.75 POP), 18,93= I dont care ---- I SUCK 
3x3x3 BLD: POP/DNF, DNF, 1:14.38= 1:14.38 ---- not BAD but those two DNF's really make me feel bad  I suck 
3x3x3 FMC: 59 moves --- HAHAH i only took one try for this (as always) and just CFOP solve (as always) , I suck.
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay: 1:18.49 sec ---- OMG WOW!!! WOW!!! HOW DID I DO THIS?!?!?!?!?! NEW PB!!! AND 3RD PLACE ON SPEECUBING.COM!!! I GUESS I DONT SUCK!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay: 4:07.27 sec ---- LOL not as good as my 2+3+4 Relay XD not as good AT ALL! lol I guess I suck again


----------



## philkt731 (Apr 16, 2008)

What is WHI?


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 16, 2008)

WHI=wrong hand inspection. Due to the new OH regulations, some of us are going to be inspecting OH w/ the wrong hand.


----------



## Dene (Apr 16, 2008)

What's with all the kerfuffle on inspecting with the "wrong" hand? Ever since I saw the rules were changing I've been using both hands in inspection. It's definitely much better.


----------



## 36duong (Apr 16, 2008)

3x3x3
31.63, (35.48), 30.72, (23.05), 27.73 = 29.72
Hopefully tommorow I can do this again sub 30 average

4x4x4
2:06.27, 2:32.22, 3:15.19, 3:22.45, 2:59.91 = 2:51.21
I suck at 4x4x4. This is done on a New Eastsheen I received from PuzzleProz today.

Magic
1.44, 1.38, (1.59). 1.39, (1.38) = 1.40
I've gotten marginally better by about .2 seconds.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 16, 2008)

Dene, the wrong hand thing is in protest to the new regulations. Some of us feel that OH inspection should be done with one hand as it is still part of the solve. Here is not the place to argue this regulation, but our solution is to inspect with one hand, while still taking advantage of the new regs.


----------



## Henrik (Apr 16, 2008)

Henrik
*4x4BLD:* (16:37 (10:30 memo.)), (13:02 (7:4x memo.)) (16:31 (9:00 memo)) => *13:02* min
*#1:*New PB  *#2:*New PB again  It had edge parity and corner parity too *#3* I started memorizing the centers wrong so after 2 min of memo i realized and had to start over. But I'm happy I got it because I was starting to forget the corners.

*Megaminx:* 2:29.75 2:28.81 (2:37.86) 2:23.54 (2:23.47) => *2:27.37* min
how consistent and slow, I need to work on my PLL algs the slow one could have been sub-2 if I had not forgotten a 3 edge cycle 

*2x2:* (2.87) 4.74 6.64 5.88 (7.01) => *5.75* sec
Noo one above 7 sec. this is not consistent.

*3x3:* (13.81) 18.38 (21.89) 14.78 16.55 => *16.57* sec
One above 20 sec not good (but I was hungover )

*4x4:* (1:45.66) (1:14.71) 1:43.14 1:38.24 1:22.89 => *1:34.76* min
Nothing to say other than Im 10 sec above normal on avg.

*3x3OH:* 33.25 (47.80) 38.29 (30.12) 38.03 => *36.52* sec
not in practice.

*3x3BLD:* 1:48.28 (1:57.51) (1:40.49) => *1:40.49*
New PB on the last one, and none of these felt fast. _Mean of 3:_ 1:48.76

*5x5:* 2:19.01 (2:28.79) 2:22.23 (2:08.33) 2:25.31 => *2:22.18* min
Nice I felt like it was going good and my times told me the same thing.

*MultiBLD:* 5/9 => 1 point => *DNF*
Not too good. On the first cube I jumped one image I think, then I have a cube with a wired 3 cycle, one with two flipped edges and one with two miss oriented corners. done in 1h25m35s.


----------



## Erik (Apr 16, 2008)

Erik
2: (2.41), 2.97, 3.06, (3.94), 3.25=>3.09 WTF?? ??? ??? ?? ?
3: 11.91, 11.67, (10.53), 11.64, (12.39)=> 11.74 ok


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2008)

Henrik said:


> Henrik
> *4x4BLD:* 16:37 (10:30 memo.)
> New PB



Nice job, Henrik! Your execution was pretty fast.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 16, 2008)

only did multi till now...
first time i really watched at the clock all the time...

MULTI-BLINDFOLDED:

53 minutes...10/10...memo was strange and scrambles were SH**

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Henrik (Apr 16, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Henrik said:
> 
> 
> > Henrik
> ...



Thanks I just try to do execution without delay and "look" forward in my memo while i solve. I use fixed buffer target for centers btw, r2 for edges and Pochmann corners so yea I hope to get better at memo. But memo comes with practice.

Henrik (DK's no. 1 on 4x4BLD (for now ))


----------



## philkt731 (Apr 16, 2008)

2: 2.34 3.69 3.52 3.47 3.78 = 3.56 Wow! Very easy scrambles!

3: 14.55 13.81 15.19 13.41 13.91 = 14.09 Awesome! 1 pll skip

4: 57.33 59.38 1:10.94 O 1:15.27 O 1:04.91 = 1:05.04 nice first two solves

5: 2:12.96 2:07.25 2:05.50 2:09.69 2:04.13 = 2:08.15 nice

2BLD: 27.58 22.65 23.02 = 22.65

3BLD: 1:43.94 2:16.13 DNF (1:59.83) = 1:43.94 Nice! Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1Zt1DqQeHQ

3OH: 32.00 28.77 34.58 30.43 28.88 = 30.33 nice

3Match: 1:34.18 1:09.81 1:11.72 1:20.75 1:24.19 = 1:18.22 idk how good this is

FMC:

234Relay: 1:35.84 : (
2: 0:04
4: 1:16 O
3: 0:14

2345Relay: 3:36.81 awesome
2: 0:04
5: 2:16
4: 1:06
3: 0:10 PLL skip
Wow awesome 3 solve, nice 4 solve, could've been better on the 5. Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLP5DyftopU


----------



## tim (Apr 17, 2008)

*5x5x5 bld*
Best: DNF
DNF (21 min), DNF (22 min), DNF (18 min)
memo: 8:30, 9:40 (had to remorize all + - centers), 7:00

*multi bld*
20/24, 1:36 (1:00h memo) = 16

Yes, that was a safe attempt...

*4x4x4 bld*
Best: 8:07.47
8:14.88, 8:56.80, 8:07.47

yeah, 3 solves in a row. German Open, here i come! 

Arnaud: just 25 scrambles for multi bld?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow, Tim, you're so fast memorizing. I'd be beating your times if I could memorize that fast.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 18, 2008)

*Multi bld* = 3/6, 24:47
so, 0 points for me 
don't know what went wrong...I recalled everything correctly...at least I thought so  memo was just under 16


----------



## niKo (Apr 18, 2008)

*3x3x3*: (22.22) - 27.75 - (33.69) - 26.94 - 26.40 == *27.03*

Suck, lol. More nervous this time. I suppose the more I compete the less i will be affected..

-niKo


----------



## Dene (Apr 19, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 24.61 19.77 21.34 21.59 22.56 => 21.83
These scrambles were all easy, so why did my times suck so much??!!

*3x3x3_OH:* 40.50 33.08 39.56 33.90 39.38 => 37.61
Hmmm...

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:58.90 2:14.77 2:00.31 2:01.68 1:52.08 => 2:00.30
These could all have been much better.

*4x4x4:* 2:06.53 2:15.72 2:05.56 2:15.88 1:56.83 => 2:09.27
Not too bad. Once my cube is nicely broken in and I lubricate it, these times are going to drop like a stone.

*5x5x5:* 3:08.84 3:12.59 3:21.08 3:14.16 3:26.09 => 3:15.94
Reasonable.


----------



## Henrik (Apr 19, 2008)

I added more of my times this week among them two new BLD PB's on 4x4 and 3x3  
I'm closing in on the big cube BLD (only 4x4) ill try multi BLD tomorrow (Sunday) if I find time (I hope I do )


----------



## amateurguy (Apr 20, 2008)

*3x3x3*: 22.34 30.65 27.56 37.87 24.48 => *27.56*
My weirdest and most inconsistent average ever. The first solve was so easy I got an extended cross by accident. I screwed up my cross on the fourth solve (don't know how... it looked so easy even though I had to use opposite colour solving) and got my slowest OLL and PLL (Superman and N-perm). An OLL skip on the last solve saved my day apparently.

*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF (POP) 4:08.50 3:39.73 => *3:39.73*
I felt something pop out from the cube onto the floor during the first solve. It turned out to be the center cap. I like the last scramble (new PB again).


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Apr 20, 2008)

*4x4x4* 
POP, 2:08.78, 1:51.98, 2:37.72, 3:02.07 : 2:25.14


yay new PB 

but seriously have to work on consistency... I think I get too happy once I get sub-2s...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 20, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 20.53, 9.50, 7.81, 10.72, 12.25 = *10.82*
*3x3x3:* 24.05, 33.47, 34.55, 23.26, 53.95 = *30.69*
Comment: I sure am glad I can throw the highest times out! (for both 2x2x2 and 3x3x3)
*4x4x4:* 2:04.90 (O), 2:07.29 (OP), 1:50.00, 1:58.97 (O), 1:57.12 (P) = *2:00.33*
*5x5x5:* 3:14.75, 3:12.15, 2:54.56, 3:06.76, 3:16.73 (+2) = *3:11.22*
Comment: That was nice – maybe I’m really getting better!
*2x2x2 BLD:* 41.40, 50.27, 1:06.90 = *41.40*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (3:10.77), 2:57.30, 3:22.91 = *2:57.30*
Comment: M2 again; I’ve completely switched to M2 now. The middle one had a very long pause due to memory failure – it might have been my personal best otherwise. (It was an easy scramble.)
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (12:29.51, 5:55 mem), 12:47.78 (6:35 mem), 12:03.58 (5:38 mem) = *12:03.58*
Comment: First one was a mismemorization of one of the edge pieces – 3 edges wrong.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (27:20.78, 14:30 mem), 24:47.49 (12:15 mem), DNF (27:57.64, 13:56 mem) = *24:47.49*
Comment: First one was 5 wings wrong – it was a really easy scramble but I did it badly. Third one was 3 corners – I memorized correctly but cycled in the wrong direction. Second one was pretty nice.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *7/8, 1:11:53.93* (42:15 mem)
Comment: Ugh! Just 2 edges misoriented. Done all with M2. I mismemorized where one sticker needed to go; it was a mistake that I made because I’m still fairly new to following stickers instead of pieces. I won’t make that mistake again, so I learned from it. M2 is definitely faster – this was about 9 minutes per cube, and I’m sure I could get it down to 8 with a little more practice.
*3x3x3 OH:* 1:03.16, 37.47, 1:04.84, 1:00.58, 59.51 = *1:01.08*
Comment: 37.47 was a skip of a CE pair – definitely my fastest OH solve ever.
*3x3x3 WF:* 3:05.83, 2:53.36, 3:14.50, 4:15.41, 3:41.05 = *3:20.46*
*3x3x3 match the scramble:* 2:48.55, 5:16.80, DNF (6:24, 4:15 mem), 2:51.47, 3:08.46 = *3:45.58*
Comment: On the second one I messed up the F2L doing the PLL. Third one was using M2, 6 corners were misoriented.
*2-4 relay:* *25:17.96* (13:15 mem)
*2-5 relay:* *1:07:47.39* (40:11 mem)
Comment: Wow! I finally got it! In fact, I got them both! Now that I’ve finally gotten them both, I’m going to stop abusing these and do normal relays. I can use the extra time instead to go for my next 2 BLD relay goals: 5x5x5 multi with 3 cubes, and 2 2x2x2s, 2 3x3x3s, 2 4x4x4s, and 2 5x5x5s. 
*Magic:* 3.27, 2.96, 3.00, 2.71, 3.47 = *3.08*
*Master Magic:* 5.38, 4.63, 4.40, 5.27, 5.28 = *5.06*
*Clock:* Still don’t have one yet.
*MegaMinx:* 3:17.47, 3:02.38, 3:41.46, 6:22.56, 3:24.84 = *3:27.92*
Comment: Again it’s a good thing I can throw the highest time out! It was my most hideous pop ever. As I was trying to fix the pop, I kept popping more pieces out. And I was almost done when I popped it.
*Pyraminx:* 26.78, 26.46, 25.13, 16.88, 27.80 = *26.12*
*Square-1:* 1:41.19 (P), 1:44.68 (P), 1:16.80, 1:19.90, 57.81 = *1:25.96*
*3x3x3 fewest moves:* *45 moves*
2 x-cross: D L2 F D’ B’ R’ B F2 U F’ U
3rd pair: L’ D’ L2 D L D’ L2 D
4th pair: L2 U L U’ L’ U L U’
OLL: F L U L’ U’ F’
PLL: L2 B F L2 B’ L’ B L2 F’ L B’ L’
Very bad. This was a safety solve I worked out at about 30 minutes. I just couldn’t get anything real to work.

Henrik: Nice job on the other 4x4x4 BLD! 13:02 is a really good time! You're going to be beating me soon (probably next week)! (I still got ya this week, though. )


----------



## FU (Apr 20, 2008)

*3x3x3:*
1. 17.09
2. 16.92
3. 18.28
4. (16.31)
5. (19.11)

Average = 17.43


----------



## rafal (Apr 20, 2008)

*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF DNF 59.81 = 59.81
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
*5x5x5 BLD*: DNF DNF 13:38 = 13:38
Too little practice to achieve something better...

*Multi BLD*: 3/4 in 9:37
Off by two misoriented edges on the last one. I don't like multiblind...

*Relay 2-5 BLD*: DNF in 34:00
Off by one 3-cycle on 5x5! Frustrating...

Apparently this wasn't my week


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 20, 2008)

rafal said:


> *Relay 2-5 BLD*: DNF in 34:00
> Off by one 3-cycle on 5x5! Frustrating...



Thanks for trying, Rafal, and keeping me company. 34 minutes is amazing! I think I can do less than an hour, but 34 minutes just blows my mind. But then, so does a 5x5x5 BLD in 13 minutes. I was off by just 2 or 3 pieces on my 5x5x5 twice in my earlier attempts at it - I agree that it's horribly frustrating.


----------



## tim (Apr 21, 2008)

rafal said:


> *Relay 2-5 BLD*: DNF in 34:00
> Off by one 3-cycle on 5x5! Frustrating...



Wow, that's an amazing time. How long did you memorize?

And Mike: Nice job on multi. Making mistakes while following stickers is one of my biggest problems.


----------



## rafal (Apr 21, 2008)

Mike: Congratulations on your successful relay and thanks for inspiration! I saw you did this, so I thought I would give it a try. I think sub-30 is definitely possible here. I went for a safe attempt. And my mistake was stupid. I knew I had to cycle B-V-O, but I did C-V-O, I don’t know why…

Tim: Thanks! I memorized in 17:30. But I checked everything carefully, so I could solve without delays. And what is so special about it comparing to 24 cubes in 2 hours???


----------



## tim (Apr 21, 2008)

rafal said:


> Tim: Thanks! I memorized in 17:30. But I checked everything carefully, so I could solve without delays. And what is so special about it comparing to 24 cubes in 2 hours???



3x3x3 cubes are quite easy compared to 4x4/5x5. I think i can memorize in about the same speed as you, but i'm far away from getting the same execution time. That's why i found it awesome .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2008)

rafal said:


> Mike: Congratulations on your successful relay and thanks for inspiration! I saw you did this, so I thought I would give it a try. I think sub-30 is definitely possible here. I went for a safe attempt. And my mistake was stupid. I knew I had to cycle B-V-O, but I did C-V-O, I don’t know why…



My most stupid failure on the 2-5 relay was a couple weeks ago, when I got everything right but the 4x4x4, where all I did was forget to do the PLL parity algorithm after doing the T-perm to switch corners. How stupid was that? Probably the only time I've ever done that with a 4x4x4, and it had to be in an otherwise perfect relay. 

You're so much faster than me at individual big cubes that it's clear I can't compete. I'll just try to always stay no more than double your times. So if you ever do it and get sub-30, I'll have to try again and get sub-60.


----------



## Jacco (Apr 21, 2008)

Jacco

*2x2*: 7.22, (7.31), (9.94), 8.78, 7.71 = *7.90*
Good =D
*3x3*: 25.56, 25.75, (24.18), 24.38, (30.08) = *25.23*
Average
*4x4*: (1:40.81), 1:55.65 (OP PP), 1:49.58, 2:10.52 (OP PP), (2:28.31) = *1:58.58*
Bad


----------



## MistArts (Apr 21, 2008)

Reserved.

For.

Now.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 21, 2008)

Chris Chan

3x3: (14.52), 16.56, 15.52, 15.08, (17.58) = 15.72 
Grrr i hate life 

3x3 OH: 32.58, 30.86, 33.11, 30.13, 34.94 = 32.18
i like this....my left hand is slowly improving. Still using my 2H cube for this

4x4: 1:17.83, (1:32.17), (1:16.08), 1:21.39, 1:16.61 = 1:18.61
yay!!! a very good average for me. the last solve was great, fluent edges done in 40 seconds... and then it was ruined by a double parity.

3x3 BLD: 2:20.55, 2:37.97, 2:35.19 = 2.20.55
YESSS!!!!! i no longer hate life!!! Solve no 2 was lucky though  there was no CO


----------



## Jack (Apr 21, 2008)

I've started cubing again after the last competition! 

2x2: 3.92, 4.72, (3.90), 5.09, (6.70) = 4.58
Easy scrambles!

3x3: (14.93), 16.25, (19.40), 18.24, 18.66 = 17.72

3x3 OH: 26.57, (25.49), (37.54), 29.67, 29.76 = 28.67

Copy the scramble: 1:24.80, 1:06.81, (1:46.90), (1:03.78), 1:36.37 = 1:22.66

Pyraminx: (16.31), 15.32, 14.19, 11.43, (10.66) = 13.65
It just kept getting better and better! 

Magic: (1.61), 1.66, 1.77, (2.89), 2.05 = 1.83
2 mistakes = bad average.

2x2-4x4: 1:53.53
2x2-5x5: 4:37.72
Double parity on both solves, as usual.

2x2 BLD: 59.85, 1:20.08, 1:24.90 = 59.85

I probably won't get around to doing the longer events this week.


----------



## sam (Apr 22, 2008)

3x3: 15.14 17.98 15.95 (13.80) (19.24) = 16.36 avg.
Total fluke. I'm def. not this good. Normally its 18-20 avg XD.

3x3OH: 39.21 29.83 39.07 38.71 36.95 = 38.24
ew. i should practise OH for armonk....

Magic
1.23 1.21 1.13 1.18 1.16 = 1.18 avg.
Not bad for not practising

Master Magic (Forwards Left)
2.36 2.41 DNF 2.53 3.19 = 2.71

Master Magic (Backwards Right)
2.62 3.07 2.63 2.41 2.63 = 2.63

Looks as though it will be backwards strung for Armonk!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2008)

ccchips296 said:


> 3x3 BLD: 2:20.55, 2:37.97, 2:35.19 = 2:31.24
> YESSS!!!!! i no longer hate life!!! Solve no 2 was lucky though  there was no CO



Very nice! 3x3x3 BLD is best of 3, not average, so it should be:
3x3 BLD: 2:20.55, 2:37.97, 2:35.19 = 2:20.55

Which is just a little better than my personal best, ever.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 22, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> ccchips296 said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 BLD: 2:20.55, 2:37.97, 2:35.19 = 2:31.24
> ...




hmm ok thx, ill change that  i feel very happy


----------



## Jh543 (Apr 22, 2008)

*3x3 OH*

35.77, (22.70), 31.80, (40.92), 39.89= 35.82

Good, 22.70 was non lucky, Record!


----------



## Arget (Apr 22, 2008)

2x2:
(7.92), 13.58, (14.19), 10.42, 12.88= 12.29 Average pretty good 

3x3:
26.13, 21.79, (18.21), (29.69), 23.85= 23.92 average  below my own average


----------



## guusrs (Apr 22, 2008)

FMC:

solve: B2 U' B' U B2 D' B D'. D' F D F2 R U' R' U R' F R'. F U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 L2 R2 (29) 
inverse solve: R2 L2 B2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U F' R F' R U' R U R' F2 D' F' D2 B' D B2 U' B U B2 (29)
(inverse scamble: U' F' B2 R2 F2 R' D F2 B' L' U' D' L2 D' B D L U )

explanation: 
pseudo 2x2x2: R2 L2 B2 (3)
pseudo F2L minus pair: R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U F' (10)
last pair: R F' R U' R U R' F2 D' F' D (21)
LL: D B' D B2 U' B U B2 (29)

tried scramble for 30 minutes then inverse scramble 30 minutes.
Should try this more often!

greetz

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 18, 2008)

Catching up with posting my results:

*2x2x2*: = 5.66 9.25 6.77 12.40 7.71 = *7.91*
*3x3x3*: = 24.66 41.55 27.19 29.47 38.36 = *31.67*
*4x4x4*: = 1:38.63 (O) 1:34.78 (OP) 1:48.02 (P) 1:38.05 1:32.52 = *1:37.15*
*5x5x5*: = 2:27.83 2:46.55 2:27.78 2:23.71 2:15.50 = *2:26.44*
*2x2x2_bf*: = DNF 2:10.43 1:27.58 = *1:27.58*
*3x3x3_bf*: = 5:55.27 5:01.03 DNF = *5:01.03*
*3x3x3_oh*: = 42.27 39.81 38.02 42.78 50.40 = *41.62*
*3x3x3_match*: = 3:07.19 DNF 2:03.61 1:56.05 2:26.19 = *2:32.33*
*234-Relay*: *2:31.97* (op)
*2345-Relay*: *4:44.61* (p)
*Magic*: = 1.81 3.58 3.15 1.66 1.69 = *2.22*
*Master Magic*: = 4.58 4.61 4.63 5.56 5.68 = *4.93
Clock*: = 20.58 15.44 28.75 24.59 17.71 = *20.96*
*MegaMinx*: = 3:15.86 4:56.18 3:54.77 3:45.27 4:00.08 = *3:53.37*
*PyraMinx*: = 15.90 24.46 15.65 14.09 17.00 = *16.18*
*Square-1*: = 1:16.65 (P) 1:12.52 (P) 1:19.93 (P) 1:14.09 1:04.46 = *1:14.42*


----------

